# Irritable bowel sufferer sues over job demotion



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

*Irritable bowel sufferer sues over job demotion*Ex-dispatcher claims Bridgewater failed to accommodate her disabilityTuesday, January 06, 2009 BY JENNIFER GOLSONStar-Ledger StaffA former Bridgewater police dispatcher is suing the township, the police department and her supervisors, accusing them of demoting her rather than accommodating her struggles with irritable bowel syndrome. Patricia Delvecchio, 56, of Hillsborough is accusing the parties -- including the chief and senior dispatcher -- of creating a hostile work environment after her doctors suggested she work days because of her disability. A dispatcher since 1999, Delvecchio was diagnosed with the gastrointestinal disorder in 2004 and provided doctors' notes formally requesting a work schedule change, according to the lawsuit filed in Superior Court in Somerville on Dec. 24. "Rather than accommodating plaintiff as sought or engaging in the otherwise required interactive process to determine whether she could perform the essential functions of her job if accommodated, plaintiff was subjected to a hostile work environment and retaliated against," according to the lawsuit filed by attorney Brian Cige. ....Irritable bowel syndrome is characterized by abdominal pain associated with either a change in bowel habits, such as diarrhea or constipation, or a combination of both, said Jeffrey Roberts, founder and president of the nonprofit Irritable Bowel Syndrome Association in Connecticut. "The unfortunate thing is there is a failure for people to understand the quality of life issues surrounding IBS," Roberts said. While he was not sure why Delvecchio's doctors suggested one shift over the other, "a lot of people with IBS have problems first thing in the morning. They have a number of trips to the bathroom," Roberts said. The complete news article is http://www.nj.com/starledger/stories/index....xml&coll=1.©2009 Star Ledger© 2009 NJ.com All Rights Reserved.


----------



## Mary:::))) (Oct 23, 2006)

That's terrible............







I am sure if she broke a leg or something they would be more than accomadating..........Unfotunately the world is learning this problem is more common than they thought.........only people are more likely to not talk about it in the open...........I hope she wins her case!Mary::







))


----------



## Ashers86 (Dec 31, 2007)

This truly saddens me...The world does need to be more aware of these issues... Heck, if companies in general were more accommodating to my needs, I might actually physically be at a job right now!


----------

